# So Much Fun You'll Cramp! (FurFright June News)



## BelicBear (Jun 19, 2007)

FurFrightâ€™s fun meter just flew by the â€œHamtasticâ€ setting and is currently pegged at â€œTastycakesâ€! Pre-registration numbers are at an all-time high, our Dealerâ€™s Dungeon is already sold out with the best artists in the furry galaxy, and weâ€™re busting our tails to bring you new and improved events/programming so that this yearâ€™s con will be the best one yet! FurFright â€™07 is going to be a boatload oâ€™ nifty! Youâ€™ve heard the happy howls, now come experience FurFright for yourself!

In this issue:
1) Attending Artist/Dealer List!
2) 2007 Improvements
3) Dealerâ€™s Room SOLD OUT!
4) We Need Your Artwork & Stories!
5) Want To Run A Panel, Class, Or Discussion Group?
6) Volunteers Needed!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) Attending Artist/Dealer List!

Who will be gracing the FurFright Dealersâ€™ Dungeon? Only the best artists in the fandom, thatâ€™s who! But donâ€™t take my word for it, see for yourselves!

Sara â€œCaribouâ€ Palmer (**Guest Of Honor**)
Dark Natasha
Heather Bruton
Michele Light
Brian & Tracy Reynolds
Diana Stein
Taurin Fox
Aura Moser
Winged Siamese
Skulldog
Fossil!!!
ScullyRaptor
White Wolf
Beerhorse
Wynd & Rein
Nduli
Yiffer
Tentaclefriendly
iCheetah
Tod Wills
Rusty Haller
Skyfire
Dragonâ€™s Lair
M&T Comics & Cards
Rainy Day Paperback Exchange
Paw Designs
Coyote Moon Studio
Umgotts Studios
Regal Pewter
Alikâ€™s Cosplay

â€¦and more!

Howâ€™s that for starters?

So make sure you stop by and make our dealers feel welcomed, and get yourself some outstanding commissions, prints, and merchandise in the process!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
2) 2007 Improvements

FurFright got even better? But how is that even possible? Well, my pasty friend, take a look at some of the improvements weâ€™ve made for 2007!

-- Bigger, better hotel with more space for the furry masses!
-- Bigger Dealersâ€™ Dungeon filled with the artists of your dreams, drawing just for you (because youâ€™re special)!
-- Catered Friday Social for FrankenSponsors and Dealers!
-- New improved Friday Furpocalypse! Suiters and non-suiters alike will team up and face off in head-to-head physical challenges and furry gameshows! The winning team will get a free case of gloat! Fun to play and watch!
--â€œThe Best Damn Furry Dance EVERâ€â„¢ (your mileage may vary. *grins*)! Friday night (right after Furpocalypse) come shake a tail to music that doesnâ€™t suck! Dance â€˜till you cramp!
-- Better, faster, kinder, gentler Registration! (come get a badge, goodie bag, and a hug!)
-- New-Improved Fursuit Massacre! Itâ€™s the Super Bowl of Fursuit games, complete with unique, dangerous challenges that pits fur against fur in a fight to the death! This year with a quicker-paced, more entertaining format!
-- Free fursuit photos!
-- A freakinâ€™ HUGE fursuit lounge complete with wind, water, and bouillabaisse!
-- A new kick ass Movie Morgue with . . . (wait for it) . . . movies! Better movies, anime, and shows with no gaps or waiting, just rock-solid entertainment gold!
-- A new Monster Masquerade packed with the most talented furs in the fandom!
-- An awesome fursuit parade with a long, windy route that has plenty of great photo opportunities!
-- Bigger Game Rooms (video AND table top)!
-- Friendlier programming (panels/events will start later and end later)
-- More panels, classes, and events!

And so much murr--â€¦.I mean MORE!
---------------------------------------------------------
3) Dealersâ€™ Dungeon SOLD OUT!

Weâ€™ve moved into a bigger hotel with a bigger Dealerâ€™s Room, and we STILL sold out the Dealersâ€™ Dungeon in record time! So if youâ€™re an attendee looking for tons of great furry artwork and merchandise, we got ya covered! And if youâ€™re an artist/dealer who is still looking for a table, register for our waiting list here: http://www.furfright.org/dealer.htm Thereâ€™s usually some cancellations as the con approaches, so thereâ€™s still hope!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
4) We Need Your Artwork & Stories!

FurFright needs furry, Halloween/horror-themed artwork, short stories, and poems! So if youâ€™re an artist or writer whoâ€™d like your work showcased on FurFrightâ€™s t-shirts, badges, flyers, website, and in our conbook, send us your submissions. Weâ€™ll be selecting many different designs, so submit as many pieces as youâ€™d like. WE NEED TO RECEIVE ALL SUBMISSIONS NO LATER THAN AUGUST 31! For more information about guidelines and formats, visit: http://www.furfright.org/art.htm (artwork) and http://www.furfright.org/written.htm (writing).
------------------------------------------------------------
5) Want To Run A Panel, Class, Or Discussion Group?

Have you always dreamed of running a panel, lecture, or group discussion at a furry convention? Do you cry yourself to sleep at night, despairing that your dream might never come true? Well, stop your sobbing and come help us with our programming!

We need knowledgeable, talented people like you! If you have an idea for a furry and/or Halloween-themed panel, go here: http://www.furfright.org/panel.htm and weâ€™ll do our best to put you on the schedule. Programming is limited, and fills up fast, so contact us soon!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
6) Volunteers Needed!

Ever want to become a member of Team FurFright? Well nowâ€™s your chance! Join the rag-tag furry elite and help us build one of the best cons around! We need staff for Registration, Con Ops, Security, Fursuit Games, the Movie Morgue, the game rooms, and so much more. Drop us an email and weâ€™ll put you to work! Any/all help is greatly appreciated, so if you can lend a paw email our Volunteer Director Skippy at: gofurs2007 HAT furfright DHOT org
------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more info tune in to the FurFright Live Journal Community (username: FurFright), FurFright YouTube (username: FurFright), and watch the furfright.org website!

FurFright
Halloween-Themed Anthropomorphic Convention
October 19-21, 2007
Waterbury, CT USA
www.furfright.org

5 years, 500+ attendees, and ready to howl!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 19, 2007)

Bacon. Tell them there will be bacon at the con and MORE PEOPLE WILL COME.

THE PEOPLE DEMAND BACON. LET THE LARDY STRIPS OF TASTY JUSTICE REIGN FREE IN THE MOUTHS OF THE HUNGRY MANY!


----------



## BelicBear (Jun 19, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Bacon. Tell them there will be bacon at the con and MORE PEOPLE WILL COME.
> 
> THE PEOPLE DEMAND BACON. LET THE LARDY STRIPS OF TASTY JUSTICE REIGN FREE IN THE MOUTHS OF THE HUNGRY MANY!



Bacon?  Well, shit...don't get me started!!!  Supersponsor bags will be stuffed with bacon!  Each badge will have a Walt Disney autographed piece of bacon inside!  Fursuit Lounge water coolers will be filled with bacon!  There'll be bacon grease on tap!  

FurFright: A Parade Of Pork! 

"How much bacon is too much?"
"Bend over and I'll show you."  

Thanks for the advice, Dragoneer!  From now on, it's all about the bacon!


----------

